# Linux terminal Server Problem



## Krany (17. Juni 2003)

Hi
hab ein Problem mit Dem Linux terminal Server, hab alles installiert und auch den Client für den Netzwerkboot eingerichtet, doch als ich soweit alles eingerichtet hab und es testen wollte, kam bei der TFTP suche der Fehler PXE... - Files not found (nach dem PXE kommt noch was, aber das fällt mir nich ein). Danach kam fortsetzend ein weitrer Fehler und am schluss der Fehler PXE - TFTP -File not Found.
Nachdem ich die Anleitung studierte kam ich zu dem Schluss, dass ich zwei Dateien benötige, die eigentlich vorhanden sein sollten, nun will ich sie Downloaden, finde sie aber nirgens einzeln oder in einem entpackbaren TGZ-Archiv. Die Dateien heißen "vmlinuz-2.4.9-ltsp-5" und "vmlinuz-2.4.9-ltsp-lpp-5". Vielleicht könnt ihr mir die Dateien u schicken oder sagen, wo ich sie saugen kann.

Danke im voraus

E-Mail: da_krany@web.de

mfg Krany


----------

